# Caged / side by side mod



## Singlecoilguy (16/1/18)

Hello all... Happy New Year...

can you guys recommend a caged/side by side mod... has to be single batterys, 18650 battery.

so far i have only found the exvostick or the union sp starplat mod...

any suggestions?


----------



## blujeenz (16/1/18)

Singlecoilguy said:


> Hello all... Happy New Year...
> 
> can you guys recommend a caged/side by side mod... has to be single batterys, 18650 battery.
> 
> ...


I havent heard of either of those, but bear in mind as a South African, Im not exactly on the forefront of the available mods.
I have an Athena Envy22 with an internal lipo since Dec 2015 and still serving me well.
A quick Google found the following on https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/listing-side-by-side-mods.706607/
Joytech Egrip Cl
V-modz Box Mod Sx350J
Athena envy 17 and the 22
Billet Box
Kangertech Nebox
RailBox
Innokin VTR
Tek-division Minion

Plus a few more under the mech mod lists. ie Phantus Mini


----------



## Pixstar (16/1/18)

Singlecoilguy said:


> Hello all... Happy New Year...
> 
> can you guys recommend a caged/side by side mod... has to be single batterys, 18650 battery.
> 
> ...


Have a look at the Tesla Stealth 70W


----------

